

A Mathematical Model for the Determination of Total Area Under Curves - mhb
http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/17/2/152.abstract

======
gus_massa
The article is from 1993. Is this different from the usual graphical
integration methods? Was this a interesting idea in 1993??

